# Where to buy chicken coop



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

Hi. I am at early stages (I.e. no chickens yet!) but wanted advice on where is best to buy a coop large enough for about 10 chickens. Can you buy second hand? I’m based in uk( Dorset). Many thanks. J


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome, John. If you're going to have ten chickens you need something that is an absolute minimum of 40 square feet. Chances are you're going to need more room because you will probably add more as time goes by. 

I don't know if they sell pre made sheds in the UK or not but that is usually a good option. Not cheap though.


----------



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

That’s great to know. Yes lots of pre made sheds available online but was unclear of size needed ( that problem solved - thank you), now need a Brit to suggest best value place to go! More questions to follow I think!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Questions are fine, that's what we're here for. We also love hearing about others experiences with their feathered friends.

Or find someone who knows how to build them if you don't think it's something you want to take on. Remember you want enough head room so you can enter to clean. Having to duck or stay stooped over is not fun.

I would probably go minium 60 square feet. Guess you'll have to do the conversion.


----------



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for this. Will also have a large run attached. As well as field to roam in. I might look at getting one built. I wouldn’t dare do it! Happy to work in feet or metres


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not me on the conversion of the two. I generally have to look it up to convert. 

Since you didn't say anything when I said square feet the first time I figured you had it handled.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hi John! Welcome to the forum.
We are here to answer questions, help in any way we can and give advice. Robin has already given you the best of advice. 
You can search online for chicken coop plans/designs to see what other people do, you can also simply search for chicken coops. Some people build very fancy coops, some use supplies they get from a junk yard, I used to know someone that used a minivan that didn't run anymore, they took the seats and carpet out and attached a run to the back end of it and put his chickens in there. Just be creative!

https://coopdesignplans.com/7-cool-chicken-coops/

https://www.communitychickens.com/cool-coops-re-purposed-trailer-coop/

This is my favorite coop EVER! (I'm such a nerd...)
https://technabob.com/blog/2012/10/09/tardis-chicken-coop/

But those are just some ideas about the cool things you can do to house your chickens, you can find plenty more just by searching the internet.


----------

